# snoop wont stop throwing up



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

snoop has been throwin up for 3 days now and just today he has thrown up 7 times. he wont eat his food and he wont even eat people food (i tried to get him to eat some cheese he throw it up not 5 minutes after he swallowed it). hes been very mopie and eating a lot of grass... called the vet and hes goin in tomorrow. i have no clue what could be makin him this sick none of the other dogs are sick...but i guess we'll see tomorrow. think good thoughts hopefully its just some little stomache virus


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

poor little dude... is he pooping?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is Snoop a puppy? Is he having diarrhea, too? Whenever I hear puppy + puking, my mind automatically jumps to the worst-case scenario: Parvo. I will keep my fingers crossed that he's just a little nauseous.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

no he isnt a puppy, hes the dog on the far left in my signiture, hes 4years old, and yeah he is poopin and last time i checked which was two days ago his poop was kinda hard but nothin that was to alarmed about.... i dont know what his deal is he just wont stop throwing up and at this point his been throwing up stomache fluids, i try to get him to eat so hes not just throwing up bowel(sp) he either just doesnt eat it or if i get him to eat people food it'll come right back up in a matter of minutes....hes been layin on the couch all day except for when he gets up to puke. i had to almost help him to go outside to do his business, cuz hell get off the couch and just stand there, when normaly hes the first one out the door...
i feel so bad....sometimes ill go in the other room and ill see him try to follow me and i can see the look in his face and it just breaks my heart cuz i know i cant do anything to make him feel better. most of today i have been layin with him on the couch so he didnt feel the need to get up, its almost like he doesnt want me to leave him, when normaly its the other way around.
hes a very independent dog, ive never seen him so "clingy" before. it almost reassures the fact that something is wrong...


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you tried giving him some pedialite (sp?) -it's mostly for babies, but it will help them to keep from getting dehydrated and may stop the throwing up, we've used it a couple times and it does work


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I had my lil blu dog do that. she had ate a kong and it was blocking her intestines. check that out. They do an x-ray to see if gases are trapped in the abdomen


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor Snoop. I hope he is feeling better. You can always try pumkin it is good for upset stomachs and diaherra too. Please pot and tell us how he is doing.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww

Poor guy...

Any update?


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

How's Snoop doing today?


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

let us know. He may have gottin into something, or possible thought some plant look kinda good and took a bite.

UPDATE us


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i brought snoop to the vet this morning and he has lost 9lbs... and they said they cant do anythin untill they do some testing, so they gave me an estimite and it was way more than out of my price range. it was 576.00 just for testing thats not includin if they have to do surgury....so at 4:45 today im goin to bring him to another vet to get a second opinion. and if that doesnt work im just goin to have to do some kind of payment plan. and snoop is still laying around not really eating. this morning i thought he was maybe a little better cuz he did eat half his food but then he just throw it right back up.....hopefully this next vet is a little cheaper


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor Snoop. Hopefully the second vet will be better for you. I know it is Christmas time and everything but if I could spare some extra cash let me know and i will send it along.


----------



## Dog Days Kennel (Nov 2, 2008)

blondie03044 said:


> i brought snoop to the vet this morning and he has lost 9lbs... and they said they cant do anythin untill they do some testing, so they gave me an estimite and it was way more than out of my price range. it was 576.00 just for testing thats not includin if they have to do surgury....so at 4:45 today im goin to bring him to another vet to get a second opinion. and if that doesnt work im just goin to have to do some kind of payment plan. and snoop is still laying around not really eating. this morning i thought he was maybe a little better cuz he did eat half his food but then he just throw it right back up.....hopefully this next vet is a little cheaper


Blondie,

THIS IS SERIOUS! Your dog must be hydrated or he WILL die! If you do not know how to do this, call me! He will dehydrate long before whatever is ailing him can kill him. I don't know if phone number posts are allowed, but if you Google my moniker you will find me. I cant believe your vet didn't at least offer to hydrate your dog!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you missing a toy or anything that is wxactly like blu and also a guys Dobe.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

i wish you luck hun!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Dog Days Kennel said:


> Blondie,
> 
> THIS IS SERIOUS! Your dog must be hydrated or he WILL die! If you do not know how to do this, call me! He will dehydrate long before whatever is ailing him can kill him. I don't know if phone number posts are allowed, but if you Google my moniker you will find me. I cant believe your vet didn't at least offer to hydrate your dog!!


Feel free to post your phone number, especially in a case like this. Rep+ for your eagerness to help.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Coletrain said:


> Poor Snoop. Hopefully the second vet will be better for you. I know it is Christmas time and everything but if I could spare some extra cash let me know and i will send it along.


I had to reply to this... It's awesome that you're that willing to help a member out, and I wanted to thank you personally.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Keep us posted once you've gotten the second opinion. 

FYI, you don't have to go with all of a vet's suggested testing. I would say #1 thing you need to do at the moment is get an x-ray to rule out a blockage. That shouldn't cost more than $100 or so for just the xray. 

Don't let a vet push you into testing for everything and anything. You're the owner, you have the final say in your dog's treatment. 

Loki went through a period where he was throwing up 5-7 times daily and even after the xray showed nothing they wanted to do exploratory surgery on him. I said no and changed his diet to a premium food with no corn or wheat in it and that fixed him right up. 

Is it just me, or do some pits tend to be prone to overly sensitive digestive systems?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Poor Snoop. Hopefully the second vet will be better for you. I know it is Christmas time and everything but if I could spare some extra cash let me know and i will send it along.


I'm with Coletrain.....If needed please let me know.

I can send through paypal or call your vet and give it to them over the phone.....

My prayers are with you and Snoop..


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ok i just got back from his third vet trip in two days and it wasnt as serious as i thought. 
the problem was that he had hook worm but the main problem was that his intestines were FILLED with gas and his stomache was dangerusly full (hense him not eating) he said he was glad i brought him when i did or else his stomache could have ruptured!!, the vet said that his food in his stomache was unable to travle through his intestines because of all the gas, so he was just eating and eating and the food was goin nowhere... i have the xrays on a disc but i cant get it to work....if anyone has ever got xrays on a disc before help me out because i wanted to post the pics...

and i wanna say thank you so much to all of you!!! honestly 
as it turns out the second vet did the xrays and he saw how bad it was and i told him that i really didnt have the money and he said dont worry about it and he only ended up charging me for the meds, thank god...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhhhhh Awesome...

I'm so glad it wasn't something really horrible..

Good job Super Mom!!!


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Glad everything is ok!! 

I love our vet, they do payment plans so that any animal can be seen and not suffer because the owner can spit out $600 on the spot.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats good news


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Isn't there some type of insurance plan where you can make payments or something but the vet is paid?? I don't have it but have heard about it.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

wow thats crazy glad the pup is doing ok now....


Me and my dad were just talking about vets and money, his cat got into the engine compartment and the truck got turned on and they heard her and shut it off, but her leg had popped off the cerpiten (sp?) belt and it broke her leg....Well they wanted to amputate the leg and for all of it they wanted $1200 but my dad told them he could only afford $600 so the lady found a vet who did the meds and everything for $600...well this vet decided not to amputate and just put a pin in her leg and cast it....so meds, surgery, and over night all for $600


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> I had to reply to this... It's awesome that you're that willing to help a member out, and I wanted to thank you personally.


No need to thank me. I know how passionate everyone is about their dogs as am I and if I am able help someone out who needs it then why not?

So glad Snoop is going to be ok and it is not real serious.


----------

